# برنامج Chvac من شركة Elite مع الكراك



## مشاري الفهد (13 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
برنامج CHVAC من شركة ELITE من أقوي برامج تصميم انظمة التكييف المركزيه بمختلف انواعها حجم الملف 18.2 ميجابايت سعر البرنامج 1495$ و هو هديه لأعضاء المنتدي 
تحميل البرنامج من هذا الرابط
http://www.elitesoft.com/pub/demo/ch7setup.exe
و الكراك بالمرفقات

و لتشغيل الكراك يتبع الخطوات الاتيه
1- بعد تنصيب البرنامج سيكون البرنامج Demo و لا يسمح إلا بحساب zone واحده فقط
2- نقوم بفك ضغط ملف الكراك و نأخذ الملف ذو الامتداد exe بالكراك و نضعه داخل المجلد الذي به البرنامج و سيكون علي سبيل المثال C:\Elite\Chvacw32\
3- نقوم بتشغيل ملف الكراك
4- نضغط generate 
5-نعيد تشغيل برنامج CHVAC ستجد انه اصبح Unlimited
مبروك لقد تم كسر البرنامج و جاهز للعمل


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (13 يونيو 2008)

اين ملف الكرك
وجزاك الله خيرا علي البرنامج


----------



## زكوان فرعة (13 يونيو 2008)

عفواً ولكن اين الكرك


----------



## mohgouda (13 يونيو 2008)

اخي الكريم اين الكراك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مشاري الفهد (13 يونيو 2008)

عفوا سوف اقوم ببع التعديلات


----------



## مهندس التجميد (14 يونيو 2008)

يا عزيزي اسرع بتعديلاتك 
وجزاك الله خير على مجهودك


----------



## زكوان فرعة (17 يونيو 2008)

وين الكرك مافي كرك 
وين التعدييلات مافي تعديلات


----------



## ابن العميد (18 يونيو 2008)

اخي مشاري
اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن

م.أسامة عمر


----------



## ياسرياسرياسر (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج وجاري التحميل


----------



## مشاري الفهد (21 يونيو 2008)

يا أخوان الصراحه 

ما عرفت

السبب لأن انا طالب في الكلية التقنية وحبيت انكم تستفيدو بس والله ماأعرفت ايش هذا الكراك

وأرجو المعذره 

والمشاركات الجايه ان شاء الله افضل من هذا 

واتمنى لي وللجميع الاستفاده

تحياتي


----------



## karim49 (23 يونيو 2008)

تحياتي شكرا على البرنامج وجاري التحميل


----------



## karim49 (23 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس وسام العبيدي (12 يوليو 2008)

عمي والله مشكور ورحم الله البطن اللي جابتك


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (12 يوليو 2008)

hello there
i think we need next step is someone to explain the program
so it will useful for every one
thanks


----------



## مشاري الفهد (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا عالمرور


----------



## رائد حمامرة (14 يوليو 2008)

اين ملف الكرك
وجزاك الله خيرا علي البرنامج


----------



## karim49 (22 يوليو 2008)

hello there


----------



## مشوقى (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## pilot_789 (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hasona8040 (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود 
بس اين الكراك


----------



## samoray22 (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووور و لكن أين الكراك


----------



## سامرغازى (23 أغسطس 2008)

نرجو شرح كيفة عمل برنامج


----------



## mech-egypt (30 أغسطس 2008)

اين الكراك يا اخى


----------



## احمد مرسى محمد مرس (31 أغسطس 2008)

*اذن بالمشاركة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع انا أرفقت الكراك الى الاخوة بيبحثوا عنه
:75:​ومتشكرين المجهود الرائع ياهندسة​ 
وكل سنة وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان ​


----------



## عبد الحليم مطر (31 أغسطس 2008)

اين الكراك يحفظك الله وكل عام والامه الاسلاميه بخير


----------



## اشرف تبريد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## محمد يوسف حسني (4 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكزك على البرنامج


----------



## إبراهيم غازي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن أين الكراك يا أخي العزيز


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

برجاء وضع المرفقات حتي يمكن تحميل الكراك


----------



## ابوممدوح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك واثابك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم ولكن من فضلك الكراك


----------



## م محمد بكر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا أخى مشارى


----------



## ابو توبه (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين
واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن

الله يديمكم ذخر للمسلمين شكرا يا اخي مشاري الفهد


----------



## م احمد قدرى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## مشاري الفهد (30 أكتوبر 2008)

عفوا

وأتمنى الفائده للجميع


----------



## ظافر الصراف (30 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks alot,but where is the crack please
would you sent to me


----------



## احمد صدقى (19 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي البرنامج


----------



## basak (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوور - بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
فين الكراك


----------



## ehabmady (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## أبو أسحاق (29 أكتوبر 2010)

يأخي جزاك الله خيراً ولكن أرجو منك أن تطلب العلم ولا تعجز لتكون مستفيداً ومفيداً لجميع إخوانك


----------



## eng 1989 (4 يونيو 2011)

الكراك يحوي على trojans ويقوم الكاسبر بحذفة ارجو الافادة بهذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## Ihab-b (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eldrainytiger (12 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م علاء روؤف (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك ألله ألف خير ولكن أين الكراك


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ashraf650 (16 نوفمبر 2015)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

